# Canon EOS R7



## K9Kirk (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm looking hard at the Canon EOS R7, it looks like a really nice camera for the $1500 they're asking for it. I've seen some pictures taken with it on another web site and they looked amazing but I want to hear the pros and cons from owners.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 29, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> I'm looking hard at the Canon EOS R7, it looks like a really nice camera for the $1500 they're asking for it. I've seen some pictures taken with it on another web site and they looked amazing but I want to hear the pros and cons from owners.


Go FF mate.  R6 (or R5 if the budget stretches) is the way to go.  Don't buy into the crop frame gets you closer stuff.  That said, I'd consider one as a second body only.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 29, 2022)

Space Face said:


> Go FF mate.  R6 (or R5 if the budget stretches) is the way to go.  Don't buy into the crop frame gets you closer stuff.  That said, I'd consider one as a second body only.


 I know about all the pros and cons of f.f. and cropped sensors but for what I would be using it for 95% or more of the time is shots of birds in the daytime so a cropped frame can actually be a benefit. I totally understand that full frame is better in many more ways, but I can't afford one. Not right now anyway. Believe me, I would love an R6 or R5 if the budget allowed.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 29, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> I know about all the pros and cons of f.f. and cropped sensors but for what I would be using it for 95% or more of the time is shots of birds in the daytime so a cropped frame can actually be a benefit. I totally understand that full frame is better in many more ways, but I can't afford one. Not right now anyway. Believe me, I would love an R6 or R5 if the budget allowed.


I'll give you a sub mate.  Interest at mates rates😁


----------



## steve_r (Aug 7, 2022)

I got an R7 about 2 weeks ago... I am just getting into it with an EF 100-400 USM II, but here are a couple of comments
I don't like the JPG out of the camera it's got too much noise reduction on it but the raws are great. Crop sensor doesn't bother me I wanted one and waited for this.
Some of the button placings are a bit tight - I find myself hitting the video record button by mistake.
Battery life is better than I expected.
I really don't think I like the Joystick but maybe I will get used to it.
Eye tracking is very very effective but I havent found a quick way to turn tracking off for non bird subjects.
If anything, the focus is quicker than with the 80d this replaces.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2022)

steve_r said:


> I got an R7 about 2 weeks ago... I am just getting into it with an EF 100-400 USM II, but here are a couple of comments
> I don't like the JPG out of the camera it's got too much noise reduction on it but the raws are great. Crop sensor doesn't bother me I wanted one and waited for this.
> Some of the button placings are a bit tight - I find myself hitting the video record button by mistake.
> Battery life is better than I expected.
> ...


Back button focus and assign a separate button for eye tracking.


----------



## steve_r (Aug 8, 2022)

Space Face said:


> Back button focus and assign a separate button for eye tracking.


Thanks for replying. I already use back button focus and I assigned a button to start/stop tracking thinking it would switch between a fixed dslr style focus and tracking mode. I was trying to find a small fixed focus point for things like butterflies so I could focus on the head.

When I do this it switches between tracking with subject detection and tracking without subject detection (or at least that's what I think it does as the expanding boxes still appear even when on spot focus) and I think that's what you mean.

Am I just thinking wrong for this camera? I have come from a DSLR (80D) . When I want it to track a bird and it locks on it's great, but for other subjects how do I force it to focus on what I want rather than what it thinks I want?


----------

